# Types of rocks to use.



## Kgolden (Jan 22, 2010)

I am new to this and I wanted to know what is the best type of rocks to use to build the caves and set-up for a Malawi cichlid tank.


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

check out the two artcles in the library:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php

and read the one on texas holey rock. thats my favorite for mbuna caves.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i use slate found in local stream...free, unlimited supply


----------



## dawgfish (Feb 6, 2009)

I use stack stone from a rock yard. I bought a couple hundred pounds for $10.


----------



## Sbrace (Jan 31, 2010)

i have Malawi tank and i stacked river rocks and they look natural and very nice... FREE. just try to find some flat ones to stack


----------



## jimma (Nov 16, 2009)

I found natural limestone from the river banks near us and scrubbed them really well to get the dirt off. I had to throw some out that were too crumbly. I have them stacked kind of like tables to get the most 'cave' out of them. My cichlids are still small so this works very well for shelter. Plus the theorhetical bonus of higher PH . . . the water here is in the high sevens here so it is already ok naturally. Algea have really taken to the limestone so they have turned out well. My only problem is all of the detritis build up where I cant vacuum to water out.


----------



## dondosae1 (Nov 30, 2009)

every tank i see with the Texas Holey rock always looks pretty nice. I have black slate in mine. Created small caves, but looking at it today, I am gonna have to add more to create some larger caves as the fish grow. Good luck.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I stack rock that have been rounded a bit by the lake.

Old pic...the plants are gone and the rock and wood changed a bit.


----------

